# Weekly competition 2007-42 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,MMG,FMC,MM,PM,Relay)



## AvGalen (Nov 27, 2007)

*2x2x2*
*1. *F L U B2 L' B' U B R' B U2 B2 L U' L D2 B2 U B2 U R2 F' U2 F L'
*2. *F' R F' L B2 L U' L' B R U B2 L' F R U' B' U' L2 B2 D' B D L' U
*3. *F2 R' D' F' U' F L' F2 L F' R2 D' R2 F2 L' B2 D' F2 R' F R2 U2 R' F2 D2
*4. *R' D' B' D R2 D B2 U' R2 B' R' D2 B' L' B2 D2 R D' L' F2 L U2 F' U' F
*5. *U2 L2 U L F R' U B R D R' D F' U' L' F' U B R2 U2 R' F' R' B' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' R2 F' D2 B F2 U2 R2 B F' D' U2 L F D' U' R B' F2 L' F L R B F2
*2. *B F2 R2 U2 B' F U L R2 F2 D U2 R' U2 L2 R' B F2 U' L2 R2 D2 U R' F'
*3. *R U' R2 D F' D' B2 L2 R2 B2 R B2 F D' U' B F2 L' F D L' B2 L D2 B
*4. *L R2 B2 F2 L' B2 F' U2 L U' B' F' L' R' B L2 D' U B2 L' B F R2 B F2
*5. *U R B D2 U2 L D' U B L2 R' U' B' F2 D B' R2 B' F' D' U L' D' L' F2

*3x3x3 One Handed
**1. *D R2 F' D' F' U' B F2 R D2 U2 L' R2 B' F L' R' D2 U2 F' U2 B L' R F
*2. *B2 D2 B2 D' R B F' D L2 R' B2 U R' D2 B' L2 U' R2 F D2 U' B F2 D U'
*3. *L D2 F L2 R2 U B L B L2 B' R2 U2 L2 R D B R U R' U' L R' F L
*4. *U' F' L R' U L B F U' B2 F2 D2 U R U B2 F L2 F L' R U2 F' L' D2
*5. *L R' U2 L2 R' D B F2 R' D2 U B' D' U R2 B2 D' B2 F' L' R2 B' L' D' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L u2 U2 B r D U2 R B' u2 L r D' U2 L f R u B' F L' u' R2 u B f' r2 B f F' L2 R B' u L' f2 F2 R2 D' u'
*2. *F D' u B2 f' F2 r B2 D' R' D2 u' U2 B' u U f u2 f2 D F' r2 R' U2 B' D' B' F' R' f' D' U2 B' F2 r' U' B f r' U
*3. *F2 D2 B D R D2 B2 L F u' L2 B' f2 F2 D' B f2 r u2 F r2 F D u U B f' F2 D2 f' r2 u r2 F' D2 u2 L2 r R' f2
*4. *R' B2 u2 L' u' f D2 r' R2 B2 D2 u F L2 D r' U2 B' F' D L r R2 D2 B2 F2 u f2 L' r' R' f F' D u U R' U f u2
*5. *L' R U L F D2 u2 U r B f' F' U F' D u2 U f2 u R2 B2 f2 F2 L' r' R2 B F' D U2 F2 D U' R2 F2 U B' f' F' R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *r' R2 D' b2 f F' D' B2 D d' u2 R' u r2 R B2 f2 F2 U l r B2 D' F r u f' F R d2 U2 B2 b2 R2 d B b2 F U2 l2 D' d u2 U l2 F' L2 d' R D2 L' l2 f2 d2 R U2 L2 B' D' U'
*2. *B2 l2 r2 R2 F2 D b2 l2 U B d' f F D' u' U' l' R' D b2 u f' L D' d u' U' b f D d' U' b' u r' u' R2 D u' U' L' r D2 f' l2 f2 d l f' D d u' r R d' U' B2 F2 u' r'
*3. *u2 L' u l' r u' f2 F U2 l' U2 b' D B l' r2 B F' r d L2 r' R' b' f2 U b f' L2 D2 R2 D' u' b' L2 l2 R b' r2 u2 B' F2 L R D u' L D2 l F' D b' d2 F r' d2 B f d' B2
*4. *b U2 r2 B' l' r2 B' F' l' F2 l' r' B D2 L r f D2 r2 u2 B2 r D u2 U' l' r' R' B' L' B' L l2 r' R B2 f U' B2 F' U L2 D2 d2 u U F2 D2 d' b2 F2 L' D b D' d2 U f' F' r
*5. *d U2 r' d' U' L R2 D L r R F' D' u U2 r d u' U' b f d L' d2 U b l R' D r2 u2 R d2 r2 R B' b' D2 b2 D' f' d2 l r2 R u' U' F' d2 F2 D' d U L R' D' L u2 r U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D2 L D B2 D F R2 B2 L' B' L2 B' L2 B' L B D B R2 D' L' B L B
*2. *U B2 R U2 R F D' L F2 R' U L' D2 R' B U2 B L B L' U L F U' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
**1. *R D B' F L' R2 U L' D' U F U B2 U' L' R2 D2 L F L' D2 L' U' B L
*2. *U2 L2 B' F L2 R2 B2 U2 F' L2 R D2 R' U R B F' U R2 D2 U B2 F2 L' B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *r B' D r2 D2 u U2 R' u2 L r2 R D U r2 u2 U2 f L2 u' R' D B2 f F D B2 F' D U2 R U2 F r u' U R B' U' F'
*2. *r R2 D' u' U2 B D' u2 U' L' r2 R2 D L r R u2 U' L2 r2 B2 f' F2 D' U r' R' D2 r D u' B' f' F2 R2 B2 f2 F L' r2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
**1. *f2 D2 d' u U' R f r2 f L2 U R B' f' F U' R d' F L2 l' r R F U2 L' D' L l2 r' R U2 B' b2 d2 B2 b f' F2 d2 b D d u2 U2 f' R b d2 L b d' u R2 F' U2 l2 r2 R' U'
*2. *d2 u' U L D d r2 d U' L l2 D2 u2 U' r B F' D r2 b2 d F2 r D d u2 b l2 D u2 f' d' B' u' b' l r U2 r' B' b' f F d' L' U' f2 F D L' r2 B' d2 U l2 u' b L' B' F

*Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) B D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' L' D F' D2 L B2 R2 F2 U' R' B L2 D L U' L' D F'
*1. *(3x3x3) R' D B U' R2 B F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D U' L B L2 U' L' D2 U R' F' L2 U2
*1. *(4x4x4) f F u2 L r f F2 L r2 R2 D L' B' u2 L2 R' U' R2 f2 L r' R f F L' r2 R U2 r2 F2 U B' F U r' R u r' B2 r'
*1. *(5x5x5) U2 R2 d' l r F' R' B2 b2 f F' L2 U2 B2 L' r F' D' u' B' b' F d u f' R2 u2 l R' b2 f' U2 r D d2 u U L2 R D' d' u' U' r D B' F d2 l2 D d2 u' U2 l2 f2 U l' R' u2 f


*Square-1
**1. *4,-1 / 0,-3 / -3,3 / -3,0 / -4,4 / -4,4 / 6,0 / 0,5 / 2,2 / 4,4 / -4,0 / 2,0 / 0,2 / 4,2 / 6,0 / -1,0 / 0,4
*2. *6,-1 / 0,6 / 1,1 / 5,5 / -3,3 / 0,4 / 6,3 / -1,0 / 0,4 / 4,0 / 6,2 / 3,0 / 4,1 / 6,5 / 6,4 / 2,0
*3. *0,-3 / 6,6 / -4,3 / 0,4 / 0,3 / -3,3 / -4,0 / 1,0 / -4,5 / -4,4 / 0,2 / 2,1 / 2,2 / 4,3 / 0,2 / 0,4 /
*4. */ 3,-3 / 0,3 / 3,2 / 4,0 / -3,4 / 5,0 / -2,0 / 4,0 / 6,0 / -1,2 / -5,5 / 1,0 / 0,4 / 2,2 / 0,2 / 2,0 / 0,4
*5. *0,2 / 0,3 / 6,1 / 6,0 / 0,3 / -1,0 / 4,0 / 6,0 / 0,3 / -4,0 / 3,0 / -4,3 / -2,0 / 0,3 / 2,0 / 0,4 / -4,1 / -4,0 / -2,0

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *B4 c2 e2 B4 a2 f3 e2 C F3 B4 E4 c2 b4 a3 b3 a e2 C A2 B3 C4 B2 a3 d c2 e2 B3 F3 E4 f4 a b4 d2 a4 d3 c4 d4 F4 E F3 E2 f C3 d e3 f3 e4 C3 e2 d4 a4 d2 B3 c4 F2 c3 d4 c2 F e2
*2. *E3 F b2 c f3 D3 C3 e4 a3 b c2 e f4 D4 e4 d3 F3 B4 E3 d4 c e3 a4 b D3 b3 f4 C f4 e4 B3 E3 c2 e d c2 b3 D3 c3 d4 a3 e2 f2 D2 f D2 a4 b4 a4 f3 e4 C3 D4 f3 D2 b3 d c3 F3 b4
*3. *d e B F3 e3 a f3 b4 c4 a3 d3 e3 f e2 a3 e2 d4 B2 c4 f e4 C3 e3 f2 C3 F2 A d4 B4 b3 D F4 A2 f b4 f4 D3 c3 a2 d4 e2 d3 F4 d a b a f3 C d2 e2 B e2 a c2 F c4 E D3 C4
*4. *a4 f2 D3 A3 a4 e3 B3 e2 f e4 f2 b4 c4 E2 d2 F E2 F4 c F B2 E4 A2 f4 C e a2 f4 a2 d2 f D4 F2 e2 C3 a3 f b4 d3 B d2 a4 f D b3 c2 F3 f4 C4 F3 a2 d2 e f3 a2 e4 C f3 a4 e3
*5. *e2 f2 D4 e4 B4 c4 b2 a2 d2 e a4 c3 b3 f C2 c e4 B3 C f a3 f e3 B3 b2 D4 d B4 a e B2 E4 a2 b2 E4 a2 c2 b f3 a2 e C4 E c2 a3 b d4 F b2 e3 a4 f3 C4 e3 C3 e2 B b4 a d
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++ 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++ 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++ 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++ 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y-- 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++ 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y-- 
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y-- 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++ 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y-- 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++ 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y-- 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++ 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y-- 
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++ 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++ 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y-- 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++ 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y-- 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++ 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++ 
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++ 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++ 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y-- 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++ 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++ 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++ 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++ 
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++ 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y-- 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++ 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++ 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y-- 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y-- 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y-- 


*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l u B' R' L' U' R' L R' U B' U' B' L' B' R L R B' U
*2. *b' u U' L U B' R L' U' B R B' R' U L' B U L U L'
*3. *l u B R U R L R B' U L' U' R' L' U' L' B' L' R U
*4. *l r' b' u' B' R L R U R' U' B L R B L' R L R' L
*5. *l r u' U B R B' L U B' U' B' U' L B R' U L' B L'

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D U2 R' F' R D U2 R' F2 R B' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 F L2 R U' B2 U' B F2 D L' F' D F2 D' U F2 D' U2 F D U' F R2 (45 moves original)
*1. *B F U' B L D' F R2 U2 L F L U2 L2 B' F U (17 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

I will try to get 1 weeks results posted every night. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. Because this competition started a bit later, I will accept results for this competition untill tuesday. That means that next monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as next weeks competition

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 27, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 27, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2: (6.44), (8.56), 8.13, 7.3, 7.97 -> 7.80 bad.
3: 16.38, 14.66, (14.18) OLL skip, (20.03), 16.47 -> 15.84 nice avg. Really nice...
O: 33.97, (27.72), 32.09, 32.94, (39.58) -> 33.00 stupid Ra Perm...
4: 1:20.06 P, 1:15.18 OP, (1:14.18), 1:25.22, (1:31.93 O) -> 1:20.15
5: 2:16.06, 2:01.05, 2:09.69, (2:19.38), (1:55.52) -> 2:08.93
would've liked it to be better. I had a 2:01 avg of 12 yesterday...

Relay
4:09.78
7, 17, 1:15, 2:30... The 5x5 popped a +center. Others were good though. 1:37 for the 2,3,4.

S-1: (1:10.91), 1:01.90, (57.05), 1:10.47, 59.28 -> 1:03.88
MG: 1.27, (1.22), 1.47, 1.25, (1.65) -> 1.33
MMG: 3.56, (4.28), (3.36), 3.50, 4.06 ->3.71
wow... My magic decided to work today. Now Ooms is pretty fast.

P: 11.28, (8.80), 12.03, 12.38, (13.22) -> 11.90

---BLD---
2: 1:03.86, 44.19 --> 44.19
3: 2:01.19, 1:58.43 --> 1:58.43 nice. Really easy corners.
4: DNF, *[size=+1]10.13.60!!!!!![/size]*
That was crazy... Easy centers, and quick edge memo. Awesome.


----------



## Erik (Nov 27, 2007)

2: 4.23, (6.64), 3.45, (2.86), 4.31=4.00 (actually 3.999999999996666)
3: (10.78), 12.81, 13.09, (13.39), 12.24=12.71 (apparantly I can never do this in competition  )
O: (34.72), (25.55), 29.59, 28.02, 26.13=27.91
4: 54.19, 53.52, (1:01.55), (52.49), 54.61=54.11
5: (1:46.77), 1:37.00, 1:39.61, 1:34.03, (1:32.67)=1:36.88 hmm..
mm: 3.00, 3.22, 2.91, (2.61), (16.86)=3.04 last one was with ARNAUD's method
m: (1.17), 1.11, 1.05, 0.97, (0.94)=1.04
s1: 34.64 (31.33), 37.56, (49.80), 37.70=36.63
-bld-
2a: 49.48 (hard scramble with pochmann) 
2b: DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> 4x4x4
> DNF, *[size=+1]10.13.60!!!!!![/size]*
> That was crazy... Easy centers, and quick edge memo. Awesome.



I knew it was only a matter of days before you'd blow me out of the water. Awesome job!

I'm looking forward to trying that scramble. Maybe I can get sub-15 with it.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 27, 2007)

2: 5.33, 5.58, 5.74, (3.78), (6.83) --> 5.58 nasty scrambles

3: 16.03, 15.55, 15.94, (14.20), (16.59) --> 15.84

3OH: (35.73), 34.59, 33.72, (32.80), 35.42 --> 34.58  what happened to me?? 

4: (1:19.83 OP), 1:14.55, (1:12.14 OP), 1:14.86 OP, 1:14.47 O --> 1:14.63  Wow! If only I had less oll parities!

5: (2:49.95), 2:46.84, (2:33.16), 2:42.84, 2:49.16 --> 2:46.28 Best solve ever! My ES sucks though

2BLD: 50.33, 41.42

3BLD: 4:10.28, DNF

Relay: 4:13.19  
2: 0:06
5: 2:29 
4: 1:19 O
3: 0:19
New best ever 5x5x5 made this my best ever relay! 2,3, and 4 shouldve been much faster.

Fewest Moves: 35
Scrambles: B F U' B L D' F R2 U2 L F L U2 L2 B' F U 
Total: 35 moves
2x2x3: F' U F' L' U' L2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 (11)
F2l: U2 F' U F' U2 F' U' F U2 L' U2 L U' F U F' (16)
OLL: R B L' B L B2 R' (7)
PLL: U' (1)


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 27, 2007)

Phil, I don't think a 6 sec 2x2 can be much faster. If you think about it, if you were to get a 3 sec 2x2 your relay would only be 4:10... The big cubes make all the difference in relay. Hence why my 2:30 5x5 brought my time way down.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah true, but I meant those three on a whole, and I only say that this time because my 5x5 was so good, so that makes the others on a whole look a lot more mediocre

Also, sorry if it's just me, but from the link you gave, I don't see any results past contest 30...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 28, 2007)

2x2x2: 8.85
8.07 9.53 8.96 (4.94) (14.36)

3x3x3: 22.24
21.80 (20.05) 22.54 (26.41) 22.38

4x4x4: 1:35.33
(1:51.53) 1:28.93 (1:28.73) 1:40.06 1:37.01

----------

5x5x5: 2:07.75
(2:16.46) 2:07.67 2:15.35 (1:58.14) 2:00.24

Master Magic: 2.99
3.22 (3.42) 2.81 2.94 (2.74)

Magic: 1.29
(1.35) 1.30 (1.25) 1.28 1.29

College application due Friday, will finish later.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 28, 2007)

*Sikan Li*

*2x2x2:* 6.08, (9.80), 8.00, (5.44), 7.41 => 7.16
Decent.
*3x3x3:* 17.05, 19.16, (15.94), (19.80), 18.98 => 18.40
*3x3x3 OH:* 32.34, (26.74), 31.30, (33.36), 31.53 => 31.72
Used new cube because my OH cube needs new stickers, 2nd solve was great look ahead.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 52.88, 1:04.66 => 52.88
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:49.97, 3:17.97 => 2:49.97
Decent, memo took too long on the 2nd one because I memorized wrong, haha.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 28, 2007)

2x2
9.20, 8.87, 8.13, (6.91), (13.43) -> 8.73

I know I suck at this...but I just got my eastsheen yesterday, and my times are dropping  (got a 1.3s better avg in my first avg using it)

3x3
14.14, 16.64, 12.01, (11.81), (18.52) -> 14.26
DAMN! Why did I do that 18?! it would be sub-14 avg...the 12.01 was lucky, but the 11 not 

3x3 OH
26.95, (28.25), 27.77, (26.38), 27.31 -> 27.34
Consistent...but bad 

4x4
(1:40.25)(OPP), 1:26.68(O), 1:37.71(O), 1:38.99(OP). (1:22.25) -> 1:34.46
Blergh  Less OLL parity would help me...but I was just doing bad today...

5x5
(2:36.72), 3:09.76, 2:52.95, (3:21.47), 3:06.26 -> 3:02.99
hmm...not good...

3X3 BLD
DNF (1:53), 1:25.73 -> video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8brhdB3xYbU
nice one


----------



## Alexander (Nov 28, 2007)

2x2x2
6.72 (8.01) 7.05 (3.00) 7.40 => 7.06

3x3x3
20.56 (18.49) 19.08 (21.87) 19.81 => 19.82

3 OH
1:03.86 1:02.90 1:05.18 (1:13.15) (1:00.22) => 1:03.98

Magic
1.22 1.27 1.21 (1.15) (1.46) => 1.23

Master magic
2.63 2.60 (DNF) (2.49) 2.81 => 2.68

Pyraminx
(8.93) (18.10) 15.90 10.22 14.30 => 13.47

greets
A.O.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Nov 28, 2007)

Tobias Daneels

3x3x3
17.18 (15.07) 15.37 17.26 (17.40):16.60

4x4x4
(1.38.56) 1.21.06 1.31.00 (1.13.18) 1.30.81: 1.27.62 (1.13 is a new personal best  )

2x2x2
(5.67) 5.43 4.01 (2.00) 5.60: 5.01 seconds (scramble 4 was to easy to be true, a 10 moves solution )

5x5x5
(3.52.15) 3.30.93 3.30.79 3.32.05 (3.19.84): 3.31.26

Square-1
(1.22.46) 1.44.28 (1.55.00) 1.25.16 1.42.59: 1.37.34

2x2x2 bld
1.19.12, 37.95

Pyraminx	
(8.03) (13.06) 9.37 12.90 10.42: 10.90 (I practice this a lot lately, but not yet sub-10 average)

Tobi D.


----------



## pjk (Nov 28, 2007)

Patrick Kelly

2x2:
5.41 (7.06) 6.27 5.93 (5.26)
Avg: 5.87
I only did 3 warm-up solves prior, so I am quite happy. The scrambles seemed easy though.

3x3:
(14.30) 17.04 (20.65) 15.48 17.76
Avg: 16.76
Not too good....

5x5:
(3:02.08) 3:08.61 (3:30.41) 3:14.10 3:10.99
Avg: 3:11.23
Wow, I am horrible. This is my first avg of 5 in a long time. I plan to start practicing this though. My horrible Rubiks 5x5 is probably causing this too. I will try a Eastsheen 5x5 avg soon.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 28, 2007)

Brian Loftus
3x3x3: 22.77, 27.92, (20.99), 25.97, (28.45)= 25.53
Very bad, very inconsistent. I had loads of sub 20's before this...
I'll do OH later tonight hopefully it will be faster.


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 29, 2007)

3x3x3: (16.78) 11.72 12.17 12.59 (11.28) = 12.16
pretty good

3x3x3 BLD: 1:21.34 1:22.84 = 1:21.34
pretty good too


----------



## FU (Nov 29, 2007)

*2x2x2:*
1. (14.98)
2. 10.72
3. 10.09
4. (10.05) 
5. 13.00

Average = 11.27

Seems okay for a beginner LBL method.


*3x3x3:*
1. 30.88
2. 25.48
3. (30.98)
4. (22.28)
5. 27.36

Average = 27.91

Bad solves  Need way more practice.


*4x4x4:*

1. (2:14.73)
2. (4:17.66)
3. 2:23.11
4. 2:34.45
5. 2:42.11

Average = 2:33.22

Not bad considering I rarely play the 4x4x4.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 29, 2007)

2x2x2:
Average: 7.16
Times: 6.97 (8.01) 6.99 7.52 (5.92)

3x3x3:
Average: 14.40
Times: 15.19 14.85 (DNF) 12.29 13.17
Good solves!

3x3x3OH:
Average: 27.56
Times: 27.37 26.22 29.09 (24.22) (DNF)
I can't say what has happened to my hand! CRAAAZY!

4x4x4:
Average: 167.42
Times: 159.42 178.08 (133.57) (193.17) 164.76
Normal... for me...


----------



## mrCage (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi 

My quick and dirty fewest moves solution:

U2 F' L' D B' R2 [2x2x2]
F U F' U2 L2 [edges stuff]
U R B R' B' [last 3 edges]
F D' F' U' F D U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 F' R F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 [fixing corners]

(39 turns total)

I didnt take the time to look for insertions. 5 mins spent only!!

Cheers 

- Per


----------



## Jack (Nov 30, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 7.14
6.69, (8.55), 6.30, (3.15), 8.43

3x3x3: 17.37
17.02, 18.34, (20.16), (14.75), 16.75

3x3x3 OH: 28.78
(23.28), 26.46, (31.96), 30.03, 29.84

4x4x4: 1:22.82
1:22.65 O, 1:24.78 OP, (1:28.08 OP), 1:21.02 OP, (1:06.83 P)

I can't seem to do an average of 5 anymore without at least 7 parities...

5x5x5: 2:45.98
(3:10.55), 2:34.83, 2:45.93, (2:23.53), 2:57.18

My eastsheen was locking up horribly, and edge parity on every solve didn't help...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 1, 2007)

2x2x2 BLD:

1. DNF GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
2. 28.76 GRRRRRRRRRRRRR

the second solve was SOO EASY i dont know why i didnt get sub 20 or something


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 1, 2007)

*3x3x3*
Avg: 19.25
Times: (DNF) (17.03) 19.00 21.16 17.58
First one was a POP

*3x3x3 BLD*
1st: 1:43.56
(2nd: DNF)
1st one had a ton of corrected execution mistakes, 2nd one would have been 1:14 but 3 edges were wrong.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 1, 2007)

*3x3x3*
AVG: 52.85
54.13 (59.83) 51.15 (46.43) 53.27

Well, I know I'm not a top cuber, but I'm getting better =)


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 1, 2007)

2x2: 7.33, (8.80), 5.02, 5.88, (4.77) --> 6.08 
Good, would have been better without the 8.80 (I messed up the permutation step in guimond)

3x3: (14.50), (19.60), 15.37, 17.84, 15.90 --> 16.37

Yay, sub-17! With MGLS too! 

3x3OH: 33.30, (32.02), (41.38), 35.47, 36.30 --> 35.02

Yay, Sub-40! with MGLS too! 

3x3BLD:
1: DNF
2: 2:00.42

Grr... so close to... not gonna say it. Too painful.


----------



## Henrik (Dec 2, 2007)

Henrik 
I have never been better om Magic just did some warm up and then 5 solves.
1.13, 1.02, 0.98, 0.99 DNF = 1.05 sec avg. 
If I had just gotten the dnf it was a 1.01 the my avg woulg have been 1.01. Congrats Erik with 1.04


----------



## Erik (Dec 2, 2007)

awww still nice solves Henrik!
..
..
HENRIK!!!


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Dec 2, 2007)

Tobias Daneels:
Update:
Master Magic:3.98, 3.56, 3.45, (4.26), (3.26):3.66 seconds

Magic:2.41, 2.02, 2.13, (1.86), (3.26):2.19 seconds

Man, my Magic is bad. The last solve was as fast as my last master magic.


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 2, 2007)

edd5190 said:


> Yay, sub-17! With MGLS too!
> Yay, Sub-40! with MGLS too!



What do you mean by "with MGLS"?


----------



## joey (Dec 2, 2007)

vlarsen said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, sub-17! With MGLS too!
> ...



MGLS is another method. http://cube.garron.us/MGLS/
Some of the current algs are pretty bad, and are being replaced soon.


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 2, 2007)

Victor Larsen

3x3x3
Average: 35.14
Times: (32.46),(DNF),38.39, 33.79, 33.23

3x3x3 OH
Average: 97.68
Times: (113.67), 112.10, 91.26, (89.51), 89.68

3x3x3 BLD
Best: DNF
Times: DNF, DNF

dang.

FMC
39 moves
F2L'FUF'L'F2B'D2L2---2x2x3 (10)
R'FD'F2DRF2---psuedo F2L (17)
L'U'LU2FU---finish edges (23)
R'F'LFRF'L'---1st 3-cycle (30)
U2D'B2DFD'B2DF'--2nd 3-cycle (39)


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 3, 2007)

Jefferson James

2x2x2
Average= 8.68
8.47, (12.44), 7.14, (5.81), 10.44
Still didn't learn a new method. 

3x3x3
Average= 26.00
(30.00), 26.75, 24.34, (24.09), 26.91
Next week I will have no solves over 26.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 3, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
FMC: 31 HTM
F2 L2 F2 D R' U' R L2 D2 R' F R U' R U F' D' F' D2 F' U' F D' F U F U' F U F' D'

Do D' before the scramble to see what I'm doing. But it breaks down as
pseudo 2x2x3: F2 L2 F2 D R' U' R L2 D2
F2L minus 1 pair: R' F R U' R U
last pair: F' D' F'
leads into COLL and everything else: D2 F' U' F D' F U F U' F U F' D'

I also found an interesting 34 move HTM solve working with a pseudo F2L minus 1 pair in 5 moves.

Pseudo F2L minus 1 pair: D2 L2 R F' U

Do premove F' U2 F' B' D2 B to see what I am trying to do. I ended up extending the pseudo blocks into 11 moves to D2 L2 R F' R' U R U F' U' F because I couldn't find a good continuation after the 5 move version.

I still feel there has got to be a good continuation to that 5 move pseudo F2L minus 1 pair. Granted 6 premoves is a lot, but it felt too good to pass up ;-) Here was my 34 move HTM solve using 11 moves for the pseudo blocks

D2 L2 R F' R' U R U F' U' F R2 F' R' F2 D' F' R' D R' D' R D R' D' R2 D R' F' U2 F' B' D2 B

My best solution within one hour was 40 moves HTM:
2x2x3: F D F L2 F2 R' D2 F' U F L2
F2L minus 1 pair: U' F2 U F U' F'
F2L: U2 R U2 R' U F' U' F
OLL: R . B' R' B U B U' B' U

Insert [R F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2] at the dot to fix 3 corners, cancel 2 moves, and complete the cube.

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Chris,

It looks like you are really into Fewest Moves. You have found some pretty interesting beginnings, but you missed "the best one"


Spoiler



(do premove U2 B and start your solve doing D')


. I found a 27 move total solution using those premoves. I will post that solution tonight. It includes a total of 3 moves for the entire last layer . I hope I have time tonight to look into your 5 move pseudo almost F2L. I wonder how you found that one???

I am also wondering which of your solutions I should use. We use a 1 hour time-limit, just like in regular competition. Does that mean you have a 40 moves solution?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Arnaud,



> I am also wondering which of your solutions I should use. We use a 1 hour time-limit, just like in regular competition. Does that mean you have a 40 moves solution?



Yes my solution is 40 moves then. To be honest I didn't know that we were only supposed to be using 1 hour, so my solutions before this week should probably be discounted because they are all weeklong attempts for me. I save all my FMC notes though, so I can send you my 1 hour solution for each week from all my previous FMC entries. 

I consider myself a beginner at FMC because it usually takes me 8 hours or more spread throughout the week to find a solution in the low 30's. I have been wanting to get into FMC literally for years but have always put it off because of other events. Well now I'm going to get off my lazy butt and start practicing, and yes I want this to become one of the official events that I focus on seriously in addition to BLD and 3x3 speed ;-)

I've understood the theory behind premoves, insertions, pseudo blocks, cyclic shifts, and of course commutators and conjugates for a long time. Although I didn't practice FMC before, I talked with Per a lot about it and also Richard Patterson over the years, which is how I learned about this stuff.

I will have to look into that pseudo-F2L minus 1 pair again. I just had a feeling that I was missing something, but I spent the better part of 4 hours trying to find a good finish after that start. I'll keep looking, but again I still think I need more practice to "see" these things better.

As to how I found those premoves it is a concatenation of 3 premove sequences. My strategy for FMC is to pair up any blocks I see into a pseudo block, then I do the premove to make it easier to see what I am doing. After that I pair up any other block I see to the first block as long as it is very short in moves, then I do both premoves to better so what I am doing. Eventually I either find a good continuation to solve the cube and have a solution, or I end up with a lot of premoves and a really short start to a fairly big pseudo block.

I first saw B' D2 B as a premove to form my 2x2x2. Then I later saw a pseudo 2x2x3 with U2 F' to solve it. So I was doing U2 F' B' D2 B but it turns out my continuation to the 2x2x3 left me with another pseudo block that I could pair up with the 2x2x3 to form the F2L minus 1 pair if I did F'. So I added it as a third premove making F' U2 F' B' D2 B.

Ok this post is long, so I'll stop but yes I am going to start focusing very much so on FMC and eventually try it officially in competition too.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2007)

This week I finally accomplished a goal of mine - I competed in all the events this week, and even got legitimate times (non-DNFs) for all of them! My most major accomplishment was that I restrung my magic (I can't believe how hard that was to learn to do - but now it's rather easy), so I was able to compete in it finally.

Mike Hughey:
2x2x2: 11.42, (14.13), 11.21, (8.82), 11.05 = 11.23
3x3x3: (33.12), 35.17, 33.40, 33.78, (37.54) = 34.12
3x3x3 OH: (1:09.61), 1:07.02, 1:02.52, 1:09.05, (56.92) = 1:06.20
4x4x4: 2:31.54 OP, 2:13.29 OP, (2:08.99 O), (2:38.94 P), 2:18.54 OP = 2:21.12
5x5x5: 3:54.64, 3:38.85, (4:01.13), 3:51.31, (3:27.57) = 3:48.27
Mostly average times for me. My 4x4x4 times were pretty good, considering all the parity.

2x2x2 BLD: 1:18.47, DNF (53.15) = 1:18.47
3x3x3 BLD: 3:27.23, 2:54.13 = 2:54.13
4x4x4 BLD: 20:02.32, 21:05.41 = 20:02.32
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (48:43.47), 39:42.04 = 39:42.04
Memorization - 4x4x4: 10:19, 10:55; 5x5x5: 24:15, 20:50. 5x5x5 DNF was off by 2 corners misoriented and 4 + centers. After my success at the Virginia Open, I had 4 5x5x5 DNFs before I finally got this one. Face it - I got lucky getting the one at the competition. I just realized this 5x5x5 was my personal best. By about 5 seconds. 

Relay: 6:36.15
That was better than I've been doing. I didn't warm up at all. Maybe that's best for relays for me.

Square-1: (3:38.75 P), 3:25.37, 2:42.90 P, (2:23.57), 2:35.98 = 2:54.75
Magic: 4.38, (3.26), 4.45, (6.08), 3.61 = 4.15
Master Magic: 9.59, (8.83), 9.01, (11.30), 9.87 = 9.49
MegaMinx: 5:30.76, 5:48.93, (5:04.49), (5:55.54), 5:45.91 = 5:41.87
Pyraminx: (35.75), 32.03, (22.44), 31.99, 28.11 = 30.71
I'm trying new things with the square-1, trying to integrate new algorithms to a method that's still basically what I figured out on my own. So far it isn't helping much. Magic and master magic are fun - doing them feels a lot like speed stacking. I must admit, though, that I still wonder why they don't scramble magics - I'd think scrambled magics would make a great competition event.

Fewest Moves: 44 moves F2 L2 F2 B D' R' D' F' U F L U2 L U2 F R' F' R L' U L R U B U' L B' R' B L' B' R L U2 R' L' F' U B' U2 F U' B U
I tried all sorts of fancy things, but none of them worked, and I was just left with this. I found it after about 50 minutes; prior to that I was stuck at about 50 moves with anything I tried.
2x2x2: F2 L2 F2 B D' R' D'
2x2x3 + cross: F' U F L
3rd pair: U2 L U2 F R' F' R
4th pair: L' U L
OLL: R U B U' L B' R' B L' B'
PLL: R L U2 R' L' F' U B' U2 F U' B U

-----
Marie Hughey:
2x2x2: (31.26), 56.35, 37.55, (58.26), 40.47 = 44.79
3x3x3: (1:47.20), 1:36.28, 1:30.95, (45.74), 1:14.96 = 1:27.40
Wow - what a great 3x3x3 week for Marie! I watched her do the 45.74, and it was very lucky - she just had to do F U R U' R' F' to complete the entire LL.

-----
Rebecca Hughey:
2x2x2: (43.69), 1:23.59, 46.54, 44.66, (2:10.18) = 58.26
3x3x3: (1:30.57), (1:53.92), 1:32.06, 1:50.13, 1:32.63 = 1:38.27


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation Chris. It looks like you really know what you are doing. I would expect you to know about commutators and conjugates because of your blindfolded skills. I didn't know you learned so much from Per.

About the 1 hour-rule: I would appreciate it if you can post your 1-hour results. Other people have DNF'ed or given "bad" solutions because they couldn't find a good solution within the hour. This will make comparing your results and others fair. It is really important that you learn to solve within the hour if you are going to a competition. I have personally DNF'ed my last 3 FMC-competitions because I didn't have a good solution within the hour. A good solution to me means sub-35, anything higher I didn't write down anymore which is a stupid idea. This is what happened at my last competition, the Dutch National.

I was really hoping that I could beat Guus and at least become National Champion in 1 category. After about 10 minutes Guus said something like "I found a 33 moves solution" which meant to me that anything above 33 wouldn't be good enough. 5 minutes later I found a 15 moves solution that only left 2 corners misoriented, but I hadn't written down how to get there from my start so I missed about 10 moves. I was really exited and was sure that I would find that 15 moves again and finish with a 27/28 or less moves solution which would be a new WR. However hard I tried I couldn't find it anymore and the best I could do was to find that position in 22 moves, which should have given me a 34/35 moves solution. Normally I would have written that solution down, but because I wanted to beat Guus I didn't. After 55 minutes I realized I was going to DNF and tried to find a different solution, but couldn't find it. Guus finished with a 31 moves solution and should have won, but he did what he always does: "Error in writing down the solution". He felt really stupid, because he didn't become national champion and because he didn't break my National Record (33). I felt really stupid because even my 34/35 moves solution would have been good enough to win. And Erik felt really happy because he beat the both of us 
The worst part is that Guus looked at my 16 moves F2L solution and after 15 seconds he said "Do you know that you can solve this in 10 moves?" He performed the algorithm (which I didn't know) and then we laughed and joked about doing Team-Fewest-Moves next time to break the WR in 10 minutes.

I hope you and everyone enjoyed this experience and learn from it. ALWAYS have at least a reasonable solution written down, just in case.

For those of you that think this post is to long, I say: "too bad, don't read it next time". I just really like fewest moves because I can be very competitive at it, even though I don't know many algorithms (still keyhole + 4 look last layer)


----------



## Erik (Dec 3, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> And Erik felt really happy because he beat the both of us



Actually I didn't feel that happy because I know you two are far better FMC'ers than me...


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 3, 2007)

Why would you feel less happy? I would be extremely happy if I beat you, Ron, Joel, Rama and the rest of the dutchies. That would have meant that I would have to beat the number 6 of the WC2007, beat the previous WR-holder, beat the current WR-holder and become the new WR-holder.....but I can dream, can't I 

P.S. do you remember that I told you how you should insert a 3-edge-cycle? Check this weeks solution for a good demo.

*2x2x2*: DNF 10.91 6.93 7.80 8.34 = *9.02*
*3x3x3*: 22.44 20.68 26.55 24.68 32.34 = *24.56*
*3x3x3_oh*: 45.47 48.27 49.03 50.27 37.63 = *47.59*
*4x4x4*: 1:40.94(P) 1:47.28(O) 1:39.65 1:51.91(OP) 1:29.11 = *1:42.62*
*5x5x5*: 2:32.77 2:48.34 2:29.06 2:41.28 2:23.68 = *2:34.37*
*2x2x2_bf*: DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*Relay*: *5:26.75*
*Square-1*: 2:02.77(P) 1:21.50 1:30.46 1:48.93(P) 1:15.25(P) = *1:33.63*
*Magic*: 3.47 1.83 5.81 2.66 DNF = *3.98*
*Master Magic*: 5.86 9.97 5.69 8.41 5.09 = *6.65*
*MegaMinx*: 3:59.96 3:40.84 4:00.28 3:44.78 4:23.36 = *3:55.01* (using new scrambles, I like it, but I would like 70 moves, a rotation after every 10 moves and "normal" notation for the rotations better)
*PyraMinx*: 18.05 19.68 16.56 11.94 26.38 = *18.10*
*Fewest Moves*: *27*
Solution: *D' R2 F2 B' L F' D2 L B2 R L' D' R' D' B' D B2 L' D L B R' B' R D U2 B*
Explanation: Do Premoves U2 B so the scramble becomes U2 B2 F U' B L D' F R2 U2 L F L U2 L2 B' F U
1x2x3 block (1): D'
2x2x3 block (6): R2 F2 B' L F'
Create remaining 2 pairs (7): D2
Cross + Last Layer Manipulation (14): R . D R' D' B' D B2
Insert 3rd pair (17): L' D L
Insert 4th pair (21): B R' B' R
Fix last layer leaving a 3 cycle (22): D
Undo premoves (24): U2 B
The 3 cycle can be inserted at the dot between move 8 and 9 as R' L B2 R L' D2. The first move completely cancels with move 8 and the last move changes move 9 from a D to a D'

The cross + Last Layer Manipulation took me 3 minutes to find by accident and 15 minutes to reproduce. I was a little afraid that I wouldn't be able to find it anymore.

I have 1 question: I used U2 B as pre-moves, shouldn't the undo premoves be B' U2?


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 3, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I have 1 question: I used U2 B as pre-moves, shouldn't the undo premoves be B' U2?


I was wondering that same thing


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 3, 2007)

Arnaud, surprisingly enough, I ended up using 70 moves for the megaminx scrambles. I think that 70 moves with rotations after 10 definitely does a good job scrambling. There's no real need for anything more, unless someone mathematically figures that out. I think we should do the minimum amount of moves needed to get to any state, i.e. if one scrambled state needed 63 moves to get to, I think we should do 65 as an official scramble.


----------



## guusrs (Dec 3, 2007)

3x3x3: (21.53) (18.22) 19.22 19.17 18.75 ==> 19.05

Fewest moves: 30 moves
scramble: B F U' B L D' F R2 U2 L F L U2 L2 B' F U (17)
My solve: R' F. L2 D R D' L2 D R' D'. D L2 F2 B L U' L' B D2 B' U F' U' F R' F' R F R' F R F (30)
explanation:
F2L minus pair: R' F .D L2 F2 B L U' L' B D2 B' (12)
Last pair and edges: U F' U' F R' F' R F R' F R F (24)
insertion at dot: L2 D R D' L2 D R' D', 2 moves cancel

I'm curious about your 27-move solve Arnaud!

Greetz

Guus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2007)

philkt731 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I have 1 question: I used U2 B as pre-moves, shouldn't the undo premoves be B' U2?
> ...



Actually, it worked out right. Your pre-moves should be the moves at the end of your solve. The idea is this - because you applied the pre-moves, it means your "solved state" after the scramble is whatever the cube looked like when you first applied the scramble. But you figure out how to solve it to a normal solved state first. Now, to get back to the original state of the cube before applying the scramble, you need to apply the exact same moves you applied as pre-moves, which means you apply U2 B, just as you did before the scramble. That gives you a cube that looks just like it did before you applied the scramble.

What I don't understand is how you saw that you could do those pre-moves and get such a nice easy solution. What was your logical progression to think of it?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 3, 2007)

> I'm curious about your 27-move solve Arnaud!


It is posted already! Maybe you can explain the premove/undo premove question?

Nice solution Guus, very original F2L minus pair! And your solution is correct 

For everyone that is interested in the scramble from Dutch National 2007, this was it:
D' U' F R D2 B' D2 U' F2 L F' L' R2 D2 B D2 L2 B' L2 R B2 F' D U' B'.
It has a lot of pieces already at the correct spot, but I liked the inverse scramble even better
B U D' F B2 R' L2 B L2 D2 B' D2 R2 L F L' F2 U D2 B D2 R' F' U D

My partial solution:
2x2x2 (4): L F' D' F
Cross + 2nd pair (7): R' B2 R
3rd pair + setup 4th pair (13): U' B2 U2 R' U' R
4th pair + last layer manipulation (22): L B' L' B2 L' D L D' B

Guus had a better ending. He recognised the Last Layer case and told me how it should/could have been:
2x2x2 (4): L F' D' F
Cross + 2nd pair (7): R' B2 R
3rd pair + setup 4th pair (13): U' B2 U2 R' U' R
4th pair (16): L B L'
Last Layer (27): D' R' D L' D' R2 D' R' D2 L B


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 3, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


 
It is pretty hard to explain this, but I will try:
1. Perform the scramble with white on top and green on front.
2. D' makes a perfect column of orange-blue on the left. It also makes a line of green with red-orange on both sides. Red and orange are opposite colors, so this green line is also correct. Together this makes a pseudo 1x2x3 block.
3. Realize that to turn this pseuse 1x2x3 block into a pseudo 2x2x3 block all that is necessary are two more edges in the S-slice.
4. Realize that the best two positions for those two edges are UL and UR because the pseudo 1x2x3 block can be positioned at Up-Front with the green line correctly placed.
5. R2 puts an edge into the UR position with the correct orientation.
6. F2 moves the pseudo-1x2x3 block out of the way for the next edge.
7. B' L puts an edge into the UL position with the correct orientation and relative position compared to the UR edge.
8. F' finishes the pseudo-2x2x3 block.
9. Now to find out how to do the premoves you need to see that the green line is alread positioned correctly. So all you need to do is find the shortest move sequence that positions the white line and the blue-orange column
10. U2 positions the white line.
11. B positions the blue-orange column
12. Now that we know the premoves, undo all the moves (B' U2 F L' B F2 R2 D and undo the scramble.
13. Perform the premoves U2 B and do step 2 to 8 again. You can see that all pseudo-blocks are now real blocks.

After writing/reading step 9 to 13 it is also clear to me why I should finish wit U2 B and not B' U2

Chris: Before I tried to find a solution to your "big premove sequence + short triple extended cross F2L" I ran it through cube explorer. That found 15 moves optimal, so I decided not to try and find it. You already used 6 premoves and 5 regular moves, so the chances of me finding anything better than my own 27 move solution means I had to find a perfect solution and/or some cancellations. You just had bad luck with your last pair and no oriented edges on the last layer. All I could see was the obvious D R D' to form 3 last layer pairs and orient 2 last layer edges, but that only reduced the optimal solution to 14 moves.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2007)

> You just had bad luck with your last pair and no oriented edges on the last layer.



Hey Arnaud,

I was hoping that it was just bad luck, I was so excited by that short pseudo F2L minus 1 pair. In general I want to explore this idea more of big premove sequence + super short F2L. I got the inspiration for it by watching how an optimal alg for a scramble seems to do seemingly random turns for a bit, then you see blocks, then boom it all comes together perfectly. Those last turns to me seem like they could be undoing a long premove sequence.

My idea is to pair up any blocks I see whatsoever into a pseudo F2L, then finish the LL using premoves to easier see what I am doing. As long as I always pair the shortest pseudo blocks I will end up with a lot of premoves, but also a very short start to F2L, which taken together could be hopefully a sub-20 move F2L.

I know this won't always be the best strategy, but it is always the first one I try on a scramble, at least to find any sort of pseudo block solve. Again I am a beginner at this, but this is my best thought so far as to what to attempt when seeing a scramble.

Man you guys inspire me to get better, nice solutions especially for only 1 hour. It took me about 8 hours to find my 31 move solution :-S

I'm at work right now, but when I get home I'll go through my FMC notes and edit my past 2 FMC entries (I've only done 3 counting this competition) to my 1 hour solutions.

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2007)

It seems like a good and original approach, but you don't really need that to find short F2L solutions. I have found a couple of 13 move F2L solutions and those solutions don't have any premoves in them.

The biggest problem I see is that you are getting pretty tied up to your moves and premoves. There will not be a lot of room for "experimental" moves in there. If you do a more linear solve there are often ways to create a 2x2x3 block in 7 or 8 moves. That might be short, but leave you with a very bad continuation. Very often there is a moment in those 7 or 8 moves where you can just turn a side without affecting the 2x2x3 block building. This will often give you an entirely new perspective on the continuation after the 2x2x3 block. It is really difficult to explain this concept of a "random" move.

And finally I would like to say that having a lot of pairs/blocks build doesn't always mean there is a good/short/easy solution. Just look at your "big premove sequence + short triple extended cross F2L" with the D R D' continuation. A triple extended cross is already there so all that is left would be 5 corner-edge pairs. 3 of them are already made, but there is no way I would have found a short solution for that.

Once again, your idea sounds interesting, but there are some draw backs and it seems pretty time consuming.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2007)

Arnaud, thank you for your explanation - it was very clear and easy to understand. That helped me a lot.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2007)

You are welcome.

I am just glad you didn't ask me to explain the "rest of F2L while also doing 3 out of 4 look last layer"


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 4, 2007)

Victor Larsen

I just got new cubes, and wanted to try them out. Here are my first 2x2x2, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5 attempts ever.

2x2x2:
Average: 17.19
Times: 16.59, 15.62, (33.31), (12.65), 19.87

2x2x2 BLD
Best: 2:36.14
Times: DNF, 2:36.14

4x4x4
Average: 3:20.17
Times: (4:12.32), (3:04.87), 3:17.37, 3:28.59, 3:14.56

5x5x5
Average: 6:14.52
Times: 6:04.89, (7:28.32), 6:08.54, 6:30.14, (5:28.39)


----------



## Jack (Dec 4, 2007)

The rest of my results:

Megaminx: 2:33.50
2:42.21, (2:12.06), 2:35.53, 2:22.75, (2:48.18)

The new scramble notation is much faster.

Square-1: 1:04.87
56.92, (1:26.16), 1:07.97, (53.61), 1:09.71

Slow. Parity on 2nd and 4th solves.

Relay: 4:25.46

FMC
34 moves
R' D B D L2 B2 D' F D' B2 L' U L2 F L' U2 F' U' F L' D2 L U' L' D2 L F' U' F' U F' U' F U

Explanation:
2x2x3: R' D B D L2 B2 D' F D' B2
Orient edges: L' U L2 F L'
F2L: x y R2 U' R' U.R' U' R' U' R U' R' U R

This leaves a 3 corner cycle. Insert B' L2 B R' B' L2 B R at the dot, cancelling out 2 moves.

BLD

2x2x2: 59.44
2x2x2: 1:00.02

3x3x3: DNF
3x3x3: 3:11.25

The second 3x3 solve was great!


----------



## mrCage (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi 

Good to see so much fmc activity here. Dan's site is so inactive lately, and Ryan's linear challenge is having a break for now. There were only 3 active contestants for the last round: me, Ryan and Guus.

Arnaud, can you please post your 15 moves (when you find them). This gives at WORST 27 moves if no cancellations. Surely there is SOME cancellation ;-)

I should have inserted my last 3 corner cycles, but i had little time last week. 
Probably not sub 30 anyway ... Oh well 

-Per


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 5, 2007)

I was very surprised that this forum/competition would become such a popular place for fewest moves. In the beginning it was basically Jack, Johannes and me that posted "real" fewest moves solutions. Most other solutions were short Fridrich solves. Then some other people started to get better, I posted a tutorial, Guus, you and lately Chris have come along and many others are starting to improve. 35 moves was good enough to win in the beginning, now you need to be sub-30.

I am not going to try and find my "15 moves, 2 misoriented corners" anymore. I tried to do it at the Dutch Nationals for too long. I am also very frustrated about it. And finally, this is the second time that I got a really short solution that leaves 2 misoriented corners (18 moves at Polish Open, 15 at Dutch Nationals). I am counting on the odds that they will be correctly oriented next time and that I will get a sub-20 solve 

As you can tell, I am really into fewest moves. Somehow I can "just see" very nice combinations of moves to form good beginnings. Now all I need to learn to become really world class (like you, Guus and ZZ) are more algs, skeletons and become good at corner insertions. Edges-insertions, premoves, pseudo-blocks, block-building, edge-control, last layer manipulation, cancellations and intuition seem to be ok for me.

I am wondering if all of this has anything to do with my age. Guus, you, me and many other good fewest movers are from a generation were computer-found-algs and internet-shared-ideas just didn't exist when we started cubing. This means we have spent a lot of time figuring out things ourselves.


----------



## mrCage (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi 

I think the reason for rather moderate interest in fewest moves is the very low WOW!! factor involved. It simply is not all that spectator friendly. A fast solve would get the attention always ;-) For insiders fewest moves solving will hopefully have a stronger appeal in the future 

-Per


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 6, 2007)

I think the WOW factor is small when seen "live", but it is really big when you post a sub-30 solve.

I have taught some people around me and they are only slightly impressed by my speed. When I perform a fewest moves solution and everything falls together in the end they are extremely impressed because they know that a regular solve takes about 60 moves (and often about 100 for their beginner methods).

The same is also valid for blindsolving. If I solve a 2x2x2 people just think "it is smaller, so it is easy". If I solve it blindfolded people are really impressed because they see me perform 50/75 moves without looking. (I don't perform 3x3x3_bf in public because I am too slow)


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 6, 2007)

I personally have gotten into fewest moves recently because I'm getting my butt kicked in all my other main focus categories ;-)

I've always been interested in fewest moves, and although I've never really practiced it I have studied the theory behind some of the different fewest moves techniques from talking with Per and Richard Patterson and reading the fewest moves group. For a while now I've tried to take a look at the really short fewest moves solutions on Dan's page sometimes to get an idea of how you guys do it.

Well now I want to get started trying it myself, and I want to start solving in competition too.

Chris


----------

